# Seaweed eating bettas....



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Today I bought some dried seaweed at petco for my snails. I didn't know if the snails would eat it or not but the package said it was for salt and freshwater fish so I thought I'd give it a try. I figured at least the bettas won't eat this. HAHA! Figment and Fable are fat as a tick now and mommy is not very happy. Really guys? Seaweed? :roll: Anyways....the snails and their food have been removed from the tank for feeding and the boys will be skipping a meal or two.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think there's anything they won't at least TRY to eat, lol. I was trying to get a piece of zucchini wedged down near the bottom of the tank for my snail and Sven was "helping" by taking nips from it


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Yeah.. Anything new that "moves" they will try to take a nibble.. xD

My female always bites the snails/shrimps algae replacement pallets... She never got bloated though because she always spills everything out... But still annoys me xD

She's like "NO WAY I WILL LEAVE ALL THIS FOOD FOR THEM!" haha


----------

